# / باب الأسئلة حول هندسة الإتصالات والكهرومغناطسية // (يرجى مشاركة الجميع في الاجابة)/



## Ezzat_Baroudi (5 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخواني يمكنكم وضع الأسئلة والإستفسارات الخاصة بهندسة الإتصالات والكهرومغناطسية في هذا الموضوع 
أرجوا الإطلاع على الموضوعين التاليين قبل وضع أي سؤال ولكم جزيل الشكر على التعاون

إستخدام خاصية البحث في المنتدى

ملاحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ///ــــــــــــظة هامة حول طرح الأسئلة في القسم
*​


----------



## sayed00 (6 يونيو 2009)

شاركت بسؤال 

اين ذهب؟؟ لماذا خذف ؟؟ ان كنت خالفت فقول لى ذلك و اعتقد ان عنوان الموضوع باب الاسئلة؟؟؟ و سؤالى كان ذو علاقة بالموضوع

رجاء التوضوح و الا اكون زعلان و اسحب نفسى من الموقع

تحياتى


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (6 يونيو 2009)

sayed00 قال:


> شاركت بسؤال
> 
> اين ذهب؟؟ لماذا خذف ؟؟ ان كنت خالفت فقول لى ذلك و اعتقد ان عنوان الموضوع باب الاسئلة؟؟؟ و سؤالى كان ذو علاقة بالموضوع
> 
> ...


 

أخي الكريم يمكنك طرح سؤالك هنا ان كان له علاقة بالاتصالات والكهرومغناطيسية اما لو كان له علاقة بقسم أخر أتمنى عليك قرأءة تعليمات طرح الأسئلة في الموضوع التالي

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137301.html

هذه من أجل مصلحة الجميع ولنتمكن من الاجابة على كامل الأسئلة بسهولة ودون أن يضيع السؤال في الصفحات الخلفية ...

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## sayed00 (6 يونيو 2009)

اشكرك مهندس محمد على التوضيح
لكن سؤالى كان مجال كبير للجدل لذلك اعتقد اننى طرجتة فى المكان المناسب

على العموم اشكركم على المجهود و الترتيب

تحياتى


----------



## الدليمي المحب (6 يونيو 2009)

س \ماهو الفرق بين اتصالات الرقمية واتصالات العادية analge

س / ماهو الفرق بين fm &am madlautaion

س/ ما هو اخر نظام مستخدم حاليا في الاتصالات الحديثة الرقمية ارجو الجواب


ج1/ الاتصالات الرقمية تعتمد طريقة coding رقمية خاصة تحول الاشارة العادية إلى اشارات رقمية 0 1 وعلى ما أذكر حساباتها تتم على مبدأ fourier transform وانواع ال modulation فيها مختلفة تماما عن الأنالوج ، الحقيقة الموضوع كبير وطويل ولدي كتاب كامل عن الموضوع لكن للأسف غير متوفر سوفت .... دعني أراجع ان كان لدي اي ملفات شرح في هذا المجال...

ج2/ ال am هو ال amplitude modulation وهو عملية تضمين موجة معتمد على التكبير وعلى ويبث لمسافات كبيرة جدا لذلك تلاحظ أن موجات ال am تصل لدول عديدة ... وطبعا هناك تفصيل أكبر في الحسابات ...

أما ال fm وهو frequency modulation وهو تضمين موجة ضمن تردد معين وتكون على مدى مسافات قصيرة وبجودة عالية جدا .... لذلك تستعملها اذاعات الردايو الملحية ... وايضا فيها تفصيل أكبر ...

ج3/ أظن أن GSM وال GPRS ..... لكن أحتاج لمراجعة ... 

سأعطيك تفاصيل أكبر لاحقا ان شاء الله ....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (8 يونيو 2009)

تم الاجابة اخي الدليمي....


----------



## م/احمد الدليمي (13 يونيو 2009)

اخواني المهندسين ...ارجوا الجواب السريع ارجوكم..مر علي في منظومة الكاميرات كابل نوع fiber optical 62/125um ارجوكم الشرح مامعنى ذلكارجو الرد السريع من اسرة المنتدى


----------



## ajeeljabbar (16 يونيو 2009)

الى الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين المحترمون احتاج الى معلومات وتعاريف حول(gsm,gps,gprs)وماهي الترددات والتطبيقات التي تستخدم فيها انتظر ردودكم وشكرا لكم


----------



## EMYSTAR (29 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم
من فضلكم ممكن حد يساعدني
عندي امتحان في شركة نقل الكهرباء الاسبوع القادم
لو حد يعرف نوعية الاسئلة بتكون ايه؟
انا متقدمه في وظيفة مهندس كهرباء تخصص اتصالات و الكترونيات
بالله افيدوني*​


----------



## حسام البصري (9 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته: اني احد الاعضاء في هذا المنتدى الرائع حقا .. وانا مهندس كهرباء : وسؤالي هو: انا بحاجة واخواني بقية زملائي المهندسين الى حلول كتاب المجالات الكهرومغناطيسية .. الطبعة الخامسة.. للمؤلف وليم هايت .. والعنوان باللغة الانكليزية هو (( solution of electromignatesum)).. five edition..willim hayt مع اجمل وارق تعابير الشكر والتقدير للمساهمين في وضع حلول الكتاب .. نظرا لتوفر المصادر عند بعض الاخوة الاعضاء .. وعدم توفرها لدينا .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## hareegaa (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم نطلب من حضرتكم نموذج من مشروع تجسس لاسلكية عن طريق الموجات (كيف يمكن اعتراضها)الجوالات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MoNtSiR (15 يوليو 2009)

*استفسار*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا عضو جديد واريد الاستمرار انشا الله واعجبني المنتدى ونشاطه ومعلوماته الكثيرة

انا طالب سابدا بالجامعة بعد بضعة اشهر واريد ان استفسر عن هندسة الاتصالات التي هي فرع من الهندسة الكهربائية واستفساري هنا عن مجالاتها هل لها مجال عمل ومستقبل في المنطقة العربية وكيف هي اجور المهندسين العاملين 


واريد ان اسال هل هي صعبة بالنسبة لمن ياخذ في المدرسة تقدير 93 من 100 علما انني طالب فلسطيني والتعليم في فلسطين قوي 

وماذا تنصحوني كخيارات اخرى بجانب هندسة الاتصالات

وشكرا لكم


----------



## أبو بكر محمد ليحيو (15 يوليو 2009)

*سؤال وإلا استفسار*

السلام عليكم 

وين المهتمين بهذا الموضوع ، قصدي معقول أكثر من واحد يسأل ومفيش حد يرد ( يجاوب ) ارجو من فضلكم الاهتمام بالموضوع ، لأن الباين في ناس مهتمين بهذا الموضوع.

أما بالنسبة لأخي اللي يسئل على هندسة الاتصالات فأخوك خريج هندسة اتصالات والله قسم جيد جدا.

ومجالها دخل بقوة في المنطقة العربية، وأنت تلاحظ هذا يعني تسلسل....

net -----> gsm -----> gprs ------> wifi ------> wimax ------> وإلخ

وأما بالنسبة للنسبة فهي مش تحتاج نسبة بس تحتاج عقل نظيف متوكل على الله ، وخوذ قاعدة مادام في ناس تتخرج منها وبمعدل ممتاز .... فيعني الموضوع مش صعب.....

وانشاء الله بالتوفيق 

.


----------



## MoNtSiR (15 يوليو 2009)

اخي ابو بكر تسلم على مرورك وردك المميز وافدتني بمرورك ومشكور جدا

تحياتي لك

وبالتوفيق


----------



## werad (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا على موقعكم المفيد 
أرجو مساعدتي على برمجة مرشح wiener للإشارة الكلامية بهدف حذف الضجيج منها .
باستخدام ماتلاب.
وشكراً


----------



## eslammansour86 (10 أغسطس 2009)

salamo 3alikom 
please i want a pre-explain to a MAGNETIC CORE SATURATION
thnx


----------



## زهوة بلال (12 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو منكم معرفة الفرق بين هندسة الكهرباء قسم اتصالات اوpower وياريت الرد من فضلكم بدقة لانى فى حالة صعبة جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## flowers* (15 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

انا عندي التخصص السنه الجايه ويااما حاسبات او اتصالات 

كنت عايزه اعرف هو مهندس اتصالات مكن يشتغل في شركات اخري غير الnetworking وشركات الاتصالات

اصل انا سمعت انو ممن يشتغل في شركات اجهزه طبيه وبترول وفي مصر للطيران 

ياريت لو حد عارف يفيدني 

وشكراااا


----------



## طيب الروح (5 أكتوبر 2009)

م/احمد الدليمي قال:


> اخواني المهندسين ...ارجوا الجواب السريع ارجوكم..مر علي في منظومة الكاميرات كابل نوع fiber optical 62/125um ارجوكم الشرح مامعنى ذلكارجو الرد السريع من اسرة المنتدى


 

هذا بالعربي الألياف البصرية وهي كابلات قادرة على نقل الإشارات (معلومات،صورة،صوت،فيديو) بسرعة وسعة أعلى بكثير من الكابلات العادية وهذا شكلها عالطبيعة 



المعلومة حتى تنتقل بواسطة الألياف البصرية لازم تتحول إلى إشارات ضوئية وبعد ما توصل المستقبل يعاد تحويلها مرة أخرى إلى طبيعتها الأصلية

بالنسبة للكسر 62\125 هذا يبين لك قطر الكابل وحتى تفهم شوف الصورة اللي بالأسفل:
الليف البصري يحاط بأنظمة حماية حتى لا يسمح للضوء بالخروج وبالتالي فقدان المعلومات المرسلة فالرقم 62um ذا قطر الأسطوانة الداخلية اللي يمر فيها الضوء والرقم 125um هذا قطر الأسطوانة التي تليه والمستخدمة للحماية

طبعا الطبقات اللي بعدها هذي للحماية الإضافية من العوامل الخارجية مثل الصدأ أو المياه أو غيرها


----------



## طيب الروح (5 أكتوبر 2009)

زهوة بلال قال:


> ارجو منكم معرفة الفرق بين هندسة الكهرباء قسم اتصالات اوpower وياريت الرد من فضلكم بدقة لانى فى حالة صعبة جدا ولكم جزيل الشكر


 

هندسة الإتصالات تختص بأنظمة الإتصالات ونقل المعلومات ومن أهم مواضيعها
-الإتصالات اللاسلكية:الواي فاي، الواي ماكس، 
-الألياف البصرية: وهي نقل المعلومات كضوء في كابلات مصنوعة من الزجاج


هندسة الطاقة هذي تختص بنقل الكهرباء 
توليد الطاقة توزيعها نقلها حمايتها وما إلى آخره

والإثنين مهمين ومجالهم في السوق طيب جدا


----------



## طيب الروح (5 أكتوبر 2009)

flowers* قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> انا عندي التخصص السنه الجايه ويااما حاسبات او اتصالات
> 
> ...


 

هذا صحيح: 
في الأصل كل مبنى ضخم يحتاج إلى خدمات إتصالات يعني يحتاج إلى مهندس إتصالات!!!


----------



## اراس القيسي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي EMYSTAR تستطيع ان تجد ما تريد في الموسوعة الهندسية وانا سأعطيك الرابط الموسوعة 


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t153526.html


----------



## arraay (8 أكتوبر 2009)

1-الاشاره العاديه هى الاشاره الطبيعيه كالصوت بمعنى انه لم يحدث لها اى تغيير 
الاتصالات الرقميه (digital communication) الاشاره نفسها رقميه بمعنى انها اتحولت من عاديه الى رقميهconverted from analog 2 digital by using analog 2 digital converter وده باستخدام محول من عادى الى رقمى 
2-بالنسبه للfm &am
am هو الاقدم فى الاستخدام والاسهل لكن مقاومته ضعيفه جدا للملوثات(noise) وفيه الاشاره التى ترددها كبير تحمل المعلومه على amplitude
وبالنسبه للfm الاشاره لاتى ترددها كبير تحمل المعلومه ترددها 


arraay


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (26 أكتوبر 2009)

كيف اتحكم في بوابه بالفتح والاغلاق عن طريق الكمبيوتر يعني مفتاح تشغيل و ايقاف


----------



## WSAM (2 ديسمبر 2009)

أخواني المهندسين أريد منكم فكرة عن مشروع تخرج التحكم بالاجهزة المنزلية عن طريق الحاسوب بواسطة أسلاك الكهرباء للأجهزة جزاكم الله الف خير أخوكم وسام


----------



## عراقيه انا (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اخوتي رجاءا اريد معلومات عن علاقة مادة Probability and Statistics باختصاص هندسة الاتصالات.


----------



## مهيمن الهاشمي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

س/ اشرح عمل دوائر الرنين في الراديو؟


----------



## amirengineer (11 ديسمبر 2009)

ما هو التسلسل من الاثاث الي القمة في مجال الكهرومغناطيسيه (بالأخص الميكروويف) ليتقن المرء 

هذا التخصص بشكل قوي من حيث فهم النظريات(الجزء الفيزيائي و الرياضي ) و التصميم العملي؟

و أتمني لو تقوم بشرح معادلات ماكسويل الأربعة 

و جزاكم الله خير


----------



## EL mazin (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .
هذه أول مرة أشارك بذا المنتدي الرائع دوما بأهله وبمواضيعه الهادفة.
أحببت أن أشارك في الموضوع فقط في النققطة المزكورة حول *ما هو اخر نظام مستخدم حاليا في الاتصالات الحديثة الرقمية؟
فهنا طبعا من المعلوم أنه تطورت طرق وأماكن استخدام الأتصالات الرقمية المناحي التقنية ولكن للدقة في الغالب تماما يوضح التطبيق في الجيل التالت من الاتصالت عبر الهاتف الجوال وتحديدا في ال ran
بأعتبار ان النمط الرقمي في الغالب يكون عند بدء الأتصال لتشفير أو لأوضع البيانات بصورة رقمية فبالتالي ال ran هي الوسيط الراديوي للربط بشبكة الجيل الثالث وهي بالتالي يمكن ان تكون الأجابة المطلوبة الي حدا ما.
*


----------



## Alexeng (3 يناير 2010)

اريد معرفة الفرق بين المجالات الكهربية والمجالات المغناطيسية واسبابها وكل شىء عنها


----------



## ولاء ابوصالح (3 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي انا محتارةفي اختيار مشروع للتخرج وماعارفة من وين افتش بالظبط


----------



## ولاء ابوصالح (4 يناير 2010)

السلانم عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته؟ودي اعرف عن wcdma.شاكرة لكم تعاونكم


----------



## الغصن الذهبي (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...
ارجو من من يعرف الجواب لسؤالي يجيبني عليه وبأسرع وقت 



لماذا تستخدم ترددات واطئة في الغواصات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ولكم جزيل لشكر والتقدير


----------



## النابلسي111 (25 فبراير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا طالب هندسه سنه خامسه تخصص ميكاترونكس لدي مشروع تخرج من خلال هذه المشروع هناك مرحله اريد ان اتحسس الصوت من خلال استخدام جهاز الترا سونك مستقبل ...يعني اريد دائره يعمل فيها الالتراسونك كمايكروفون يدخل اشاره صوت ويخرج اشاره على السماعه او يخرج فولطيه ..الفولطيه الخارجه اريد تدخيلها على دلتا موديولاتر حتى اقوم بتحويلها الى دجتل ...وبعد ذالك اريد تدخيلها على برنامج الاب فيو
المطلوب ...
اريد الدائره الاولى كامله وفي حال لم توجد هذه الدائره ....ساستغني عن جهاز الالتراسونك واستبدله بمايكروفون عادي وايضا اريد الدائره كامله التي تعطي مخرج فولطيه .....ارجوكم ساعدوني ارجوكم موعد نهايه المشروع اقترب*​


----------



## الأعجوبة2 (1 مارس 2010)

ما هو نظام الـ edge في الجيل الثاني مشكور


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 مارس 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Hassan_alani (11 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعده انا مشروعي
vehicle recognition based on RFID
ارجو المساعده فانا لا اعرف من اين ابدا وما اقرأ


----------

